# A Book for learning Oracle10g?



## prasath_digit (Sep 3, 2008)

Guys, i've downloaded the Oracle10g Xpress Edition from Oracle website, I know only the basic database theory, I want a good book for learning Oracle10g Xpress edition. Advance Thanx for ur help 

No one to help me?


----------



## ManishSinha (Sep 11, 2008)

Heard about this book, but its not free, costs $41
*www.mhprofessional.com/product.php?isbn=0072230789


----------



## coolpcguy (Sep 11, 2008)

Try the McGraw-Hill Oracle Press books, they're the ones that I refer. think the book is titled Oracle 10g: The Complete reference

This is an excellent site to read up as well: *www.orafaq.com/ 
If you're getting some ORA errors while trying out your queries this site will help you a lot *www.ora-code.com/


----------

